# Florida Cracker or Pineywoods Cattle



## mylo (Oct 11, 2011)

So I'm new to the site (long time lurker, though) and was hoping I could get you guys to weigh in on the Florida Cracker and Pineywoods cattle.

I'd like to find a breed that requires very little inputs, can be milked (I'm an aspiring cheesemaker) but also can be used for beef for family and friends, if not necessarily for sale. In an ideal world, I'd also like to be able to use the breed as good oxen. 

At first glance, it sounds like the Florida Cracker or Pineywoods breeds are a reasonably good fit, and I'd feel like I was doing a good thing for an almost extinct breed. I've read the downsides, too - I'm including past threads on the Florida Cracker line below - and I was just wondering if anyone had any personal experience.

It sounds like they meet my weather and low-input requirements beautifully - they are Florida natives like myself, after all. They managed to thrive - though not beefily, if that's a word - in the worst that Florida had to offer. They milk reasonably well, by all accounts, though not prolifically. There are even mentions of some of the strains being selected as logging oxen - I wouldn't be doing anything like that, but it's nice to know the line adapts well to it. 

Anyway, what are your thoughts? These are (I think) the most pertinent threads about these guys on the forums here:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/archive/index.php/t-375974.html
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/archive/index.php/t-355810.html
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/archive/index.php/t-49664.html

...and then there's the info available on the association sites, which I don't have up right this moment... Mostly just seeking words of wisdom from y'all!

PS - I live in east Central Florida, for reference


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

mylo, both are listed with the American Livestock Breeds Conservancy as "critical," so you might want to check this out and get in touch with ALBC for more information:

http://www.albc-usa.org/cpl/wtchlist.html#cattle

Good luck with this! I think it's wonderful to be involved with a rare breed.


----------



## Catalytic (Sep 15, 2010)

Dexters would meet all your needs, they are dual purpose meat and milk, and I hear they make good oxen, as well. I'm not familiar with the breeds you mentioned.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I vote for a Dexter or Angus/Jersey cross. Either will give you plenty of milk and a good beef calf if bred to a good Dexter or Angus bull with low birth weight.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Pineywoods cattle are mainly for beef. Low input cattle that thrive on their own. If you are wanting milk get you a Jersey.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Contact some breeders thru the association and go see their cattle. The breed is definitely adapted to your climate in Florida, a big plus. Whether the milk production would be as much as you want would be the biggest question in my mind. Maybe you could crossbreed the Cracker with a Jersey (from Florida and climatized) and have the best of both worlds? But then you are not preserving that rare gene pool, either. 

Want some syrup to go with all those waffles? lol


----------



## mylo (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses! I'd like to say that I am pretty set on picking a heritage breed - just like with vegetables (I'm an heirloom junkie) I feel better choosing one that could survive, even thrive right here in my absence. Picking a rare heritage breed throws a bit of a monkey wrench into my plans, because I can't really legitimize it if they can't be eaten, and I think I read that the Florida Cracker Cattle are practically sold as pets these days.

I'd also be talking about more than one cow. As in, I'd be talking about having a small herd - my friends and I go in together on several carcasses a year (we switched to dexter beef from angus a year or so ago, so we're used to the smaller cows) and I'd like to be able to raise them myself instead. 

Given that, I can't imagine I wouldn't have enough milk, even if they aren't big producers. My big worry was actually what to do because I don't want to have to milk every day! Then I read Donna from Mo's post here: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showpost.php?p=5462988&postcount=9 and realized that some version of that system would be absolutely perfect for me. 

I have so many questions, but you are probably right - I should get in touch with the association. I'd still love to hear from one of the (apparently very few!) people who keep either of these closely related breeds.


----------

